# Training a therapy horse?



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

I have been approached by the director of nursing at a local nursing home about bringing one of our horses for the residents to see, and we would definitely love to do it. The only problem is, we aren't sure what things we should do to prepare the horse(s) for that. We have a filly with a pretty quiet, but loving demeanor selected, but what should we do to desensitize her to the things we may encounter at the home? Any and all input will be very much appreciated as I really want to do this. I have just finished a clinical rotation there, and have grown very attached to some of the residents. I just KNOW that some of them would be so pleased to have a visit from a horse, I just want to make sure that the filly is fully prepared for her visit!

Thank you in advance!

Jodi


----------



## MyLittlePita (Mar 12, 2006)

I, too, would be interested in the responses you get from other members. I belong to a pet therapy group (Therapeutic Paws of Canada) and have a cat that I take to the nursing home for visits, but I've wanted to get my mini involved somehow. Actually, I suggested to the nursing home staff that they could bring the residents to my place for one of their day trips - that way I wouldn't have to worry about transporting, etc. (especially since I don't have a trailer!!)

Anyway, I would love to hear what kind of desensitizing has been done by those who have taken their horses to nursing homes and schools.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 12, 2006)

Bump, anyone??


----------



## Boinky (Mar 12, 2006)

I've never had a therapy horse ro trained one..but i'd think #1 you need something quiet and dependable..

Then you should think about getting it desensitized to all the normal stuff like loud noises, flapping stuff..quick movements..

Theny ou should desensitize it to things like Wheel Chairs, crutches, and other things you would find at a nursing home... I know that is a big thing we do when training the dogs is to get them used to wheel chairs and stuff BEFORE you get there.

Hillary


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Hillary!


----------



## Boinky (Mar 12, 2006)

oh another thing you might want to think about too.. is to make sure your horse is traiend to stand independently without swinging around, shoving with it's nose ect. Don't forget elderly people can be a little "tipsy"and not well balanced.should your horse swing and bump into the person or nudge with nose even if it's gently it could potentally knock them over...


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 12, 2006)

Also, no nibblers or lickers!

Of course no one would take a mini known to bite

but it doesn't take much for their frail, paper thin

skin to be irritated.

Another idea would be to get your mini used to

linoleum or tile flooring. The sound & look of it

is enough to scare a new horse.

Have fun!!!


----------



## solupe (Mar 12, 2006)

anti slip little shoes so that she does not fall on the clinical slippery floors and hurt herself.....she would need to get used to wearing them.


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 12, 2006)

Vetrap works great & looks so cute.on their tiny hooves.

Use different colours to match the occasion.




:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 12, 2006)

This is great, thank you all so much! I am making note of all of your suggestions, and will start soon getting her ready. Keep em' coming.

Thanks SO much!

Jodi


----------



## CMR (Mar 12, 2006)

Here ya go.. The Delta Society They are an organziation that "registers" therapy pets. They have a lot of instructors on there that you can go to to help you out. If you're just looking to do it on your own, here a few things I can think of to desensitize to: crutches, wheel chairs, a lot of people crowding them at once, hard floors, loud banging(like a metal tray being dropped on the floor), vaccum, people in white uniforms(you'd be amazed how many horses this terrifies), television, people yelling, camera flash, and different types of petting.


----------

